
Transmissions lines resurrect hi-voltage DC - frabbit
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609766/how-to-get-wyoming-wind-to-california-and-cut-80-of-us-carbon-emissions/
======
grawlinson
There's a few HVDC transmission lines around the world. There's one in my
country[0] that goes between the 2 main islands. There have been some good
advancements in ultra-high-voltage-direct-current (UHVDC) manufacturing, so
hopefully it sees some inroads into industry soon.

[0]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HVDC_Inter-
Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HVDC_Inter-Island)

------
upofadown
The article doesn't say anything about resurrecting hi-voltage DC in either
the title or the body. So it isn't clear what the HN title means, seeing as
how HVDC is a reasonably common technology.

~~~
frabbit
It's actually what the whole article is about: using hi-voltage DC to connect
existing AC networks. For example:

"The Denver-based company behind the project hopes to erect a series of steel
transmission towers that would stretch a high-voltage direct-current
transmission line 730 miles across the American West. "

~~~
upofadown
I just meant that you can't resurrect something that has never died. So I
didn't understand the editorial comment in the title.

~~~
frabbit
Hi-voltage DC lost out in the struggle with AC for power transmission. Now it
is "getting a new lease of life" or being "resurrected". The title is an
attempt to allude to this in a concise manner.

~~~
upofadown
DC entirely won for long distance power transmission. You might be thinking of
the situation in the early 20th century. There was no previous use of DC for
power transmission over any but very short distances because it was not
possible to increase the voltage without the use of transformers. Transformers
only work with AC.

